# Condo owner wired his own kitchen but.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The city bagged him for doing demo of the rest of the unit so he hired me to do the rest of the job.

I've got a permit for the rest of the unit , the kitchen is not included , he already sheet rocked it and wants the inspector to wave it.....

I've told him that he's going to make you rip it out,but he insists that inspector will let it go,I do not agree, this building is a row house 24 units, he only owns 2 units and he will be renting them out, I do not believe he can even do his own wiring because he will not be living there.

So now I'm the bad guy for giving him the bad news, I will be getting a rough inspection next week and I'm sure the inspector will not let his work fly without even being able to see the rough before the Sheetrock .

What say you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> The city bagged him for doing demo of the rest of the unit so he hired me to do the rest of the job.
> 
> I've got a permit for the rest of the unit , the kitchen is not included , he already sheet rocked it and wants the inspector to wave it.....
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what any of us say Harry, only BBQ's opinion counts.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree that he must be living there to do his own work. In general, rental property is not included in the allowances by the cities.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I say play hard ball and talk to the inspector and have him be the bad guy and say open up the walls...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like it's really not your problem. Stay on good terms with the guy this way when the inspector makes him get a contractor to inspect the work and pull a permit, he will use you.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Dont suppose the guy has pictures of the work?

A decent inspector might pass an electricians work that was accidentally covered prior to inspection.. but a non-electrician? A decent inspector will definitely not pass hidden work from someone who isn't formally trained and licensed.

And always shoot the messenger.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree that he must be living there to do his own work. In general, rental property is not included in the allowances by the cities.


This is in Boston and the Electrical inspector are not going to let it fly,I really don't think any of them state wide will let it go.

This place was built in 1884,,No wiring at that point in time,just piped in gas lights..

This place is loaded with violations and if he does not rip down that Sheetrock then the inspector will start looking around and this guy will be swimming in poop:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Dont suppose the guy has pictures of the work?
> 
> A decent inspector might pass an electricians work that was accidentally covered prior to inspection.. but a non-electrician? A decent inspector will definitely not pass hidden work from someone who isn't formally trained and licensed.
> 
> And always shoot the messenger.


Nope he does not, his work will not pass anyway he does not have enough counter outlets and he does not have all the required circuits either .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Harry, why are you taking on flakey jobs like that for? You should know better by now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Harry, why are you taking on flakey jobs like that for? You should know better by now.


He pays on the spot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is the feed for the oil burner....:laughing:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

if that oil burner feed was installed by him,look out. can ya say dangerous?:w00t::w00t:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

circuitman1 said:


> if that oil burner feed was installed by him,look out. can ya say dangerous?:w00t::w00t:


Man there is a lot of good stuff in this place..:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Man there is a lot of good stuff in this place..:laughing:


Post more pics, this one is a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

check out my album, wiring i replaced, didnt get all the pics in there yet but its enough:no:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Pack a sleeping bag, Harry. You're going to be there a while.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The city bagged him for doing demo of the rest of the unit so he hired me to do the rest of the job.
> 
> I've got a permit for the rest of the unit , the kitchen is not included , he already sheet rocked it and wants the inspector to wave it.....
> 
> ...


I say it all depends on if the inspector catches the other work and red tags it. Your guess is as good as mine?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Nope he does not, his work will not pass anyway he does not have enough counter outlets and he does not have all the required circuits either .


Maybe the inspector will think the work was done by the previous owner.
The new owner could say, he just re-rocked it. :001_huh:
I met people that could lie so well, they didn't realize they were lying.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> I met people that could lie so well, they didn't realize they were lying.


What was her name?


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 8, 2012)

I just completed a job for a customer who did some wiring of his own after I completed what was in my bid. Thankfully, he paid me already. I now have to go back and fix what the inspector called him on. I included a few lines on the final invoice regarding the extra work that was done and let him know the charges for repairing or bringing this additional work up to code would be extra. (I also have a clause in my contracts stating that job completion does not necessarily depend on a passed inspection. - Because sometimes this type if stuff happens.) This kind of stuff does get under my skin a bit though.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The city bagged him for doing demo of the rest of the unit so he hired me to do the rest of the job.
> 
> I've got a permit for the rest of the unit , the kitchen is not included , he already sheet rocked it and wants the inspector to wave it.....
> 
> ...


I would not have even started until the inspector gave a ruling on the kitchen. Since you did, let us know what happens. I bet you'll have a hard time collecting on what you have done.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I would not have even started until the inspector gave a ruling on the kitchen. Since you did, let us know what happens. I bet you'll have a hard time collecting on what you have done.


He's already paid 50% up front.


He has decided to rip out the sheetrock and have it done right , so that will be added to the permit in the morning.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What was her name?


Tina....:laughing:

Man was she hot....


----------

